
Why startup rules don’t apply to Security Products - dguido
https://medium.com/@SamMyers/bridging-old-school-and-new-school-in-security-4180e855405a
======
chilgart
This is a timely piece for me after seeing and hearing thoughts from the YC
side[0] and the practitioner side[1]. I'm of the belief that many security
issues can't be innovated away like a stereotypical startup is funded to
solve. There aren't any "products" to sell when many of the problems lie with
the decision making processes at insecure organizations.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/sama/status/618883756774916096](https://twitter.com/sama/status/618883756774916096)

[1]: [http://www.cigital.com/silver-
bullet/show-111/](http://www.cigital.com/silver-bullet/show-111/)

